

Cuomo Orders Emergency Measures to Protect Workers at Nail Salons - joe5150
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/11/nyregion/cuomo-orders-emergency-measures-to-protect-workers-at-nail-salons.html

======
trimble-alum
Hygeine businesses (i.e., salons) should be required by statue to publicly
furnish state-provided informational pamphlets in a variety of languages that
specify how to report human trafficking and wage theft. See also:

[http://www.wgbh.org/articles/Human-Trafficking-Nail-
Salons-3...](http://www.wgbh.org/articles/Human-Trafficking-Nail-Salons-313)

